# Pawnshop roller???



## montanamud (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm finally going to tool up on my inside angles using the sheep-a-zooka, corner roller, glazer approach. I came across a corner roller that looks like it came over on the mayflower but it's all there, with a nice fat handle, for around $40.00.

What, if anything, should I look for to determine if it's even worth $40.00?

And a belated thank-you for convincing me to go with flatboxes. They've made my life SOOOOOOO much easier!

Doug


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

montanamud said:


> I'm finally going to tool up on my inside angles using the sheep-a-zooka, corner roller, glazer approach. I came across a corner roller that looks like it came over on the mayflower but it's all there, with a nice fat handle, for around $40.00.
> 
> What, if anything, should I look for to determine if it's even worth $40.00?
> 
> ...


the wheels can ware down on them (roller), un less it looks really new, I would not bother.

Someone posted a pic of a roller, on how the wheels should look when you look down it, it is important. Maybe someone can find the pic.

Maybe check out the price of a re-build kit first, then decide

price of $40 + kit, vs new type thing:yes:

Or try your luck


----------



## montanamud (Oct 4, 2010)

I read the posts on rollers... tons of great info. :thumbsup:

The outer edges do seemed slightly rounded and there seems to be quite a bit of play in the rollers.

The rebuild kits are almost as expensive as the complete units 

I think a brand new - "new" roller is in my future.

Doug


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

check out this video by Columbia Tools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just get a new one, Save yourself the hassels. Unless that $40 one has a nice extenable handle, Get it for handle if a new one would fit it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

$120 for a Columbia roller head @ walltools.com... can't beat that :thumbsup: Cheap extension pole and a $3 adapter works well


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah not sure I would mess with that, by new


----------

